# Mini takes home two wins at the 2016 Auto Express Awards



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Auto Express magazine has awarded MINI two sought-after honours at the publication's annual New Car Awards.

MINI Hatch was awarded 'Best Premium Small Car' for the third consecutive year, retaining its position at the front of the competitive pack. Also enjoying its moment in the spotlight, the new MINI Convertible was awarded with the publication's 'Best Convertible' title.

Steve Fowler, editor-in-chief, Auto Express said: "MINI Hatch remains our favourite premium small car two years after it claimed our overall Car of the Year trophy. It provides the benchmark in terms of style, quality, desirability and driving thrills, while being great value for money. And now it's been joined by the MINI Convertible as a winner, too, a car that shares all of the MINI's winning attributes with an added dose of fun."

Starting at £14,075, the MINI 3-door Hatch is packed with style and technology and has been a runaway success since its introduction in 2014 - the same year that Auto Express named MINI Hatch 'Car of the Year'. MINI 5-door Hatch, introduced later in 2014, offers the same great style and driving dynamics at its 3-door sibling, but with an extra dose of everyday usability - a 72mm longer wheelbase creates more cabin space and a larger boot.

Introduced in March 2016, the new MINI Convertible is more dynamic, stylish, practical and refined than ever before. Priced from £18,475, it features a fully electric roof that's quieter and more refined, boot volume has been increased by 25 per cent and there is now more space for rear seat passengers. Exceptionally high levels of standard equipment differentiate MINI Convertible from its competitors - MINI Visual Boost Radio, MINI Connected, Bluetooth, Rear Parking Distance Control and Rear Reversing Camera are standard across the range.

With 29,415 examples of the previous MINI Convertible models sold from 2011-2015, it is the best-selling convertible vehicle in the UK.


----------

